# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Προσαρμογή  24v μοτέρ σε γεννήτρια

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα, καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε , 
    Έχω αυτήν την γεννητρια βενζίνης  που βγάζει 3.5kw ισχύς ,  όπως φαίνεται στην φώτο βγάζει 3 ζεύγη από μπόρνες μαύρο - κόκκινο στα 12vdc . Έχοντας αυτό το μοτέρ από ελαιοραβδιστικό το οποίο λειτουργεί με 24vdc ,  σκέφτηκα και έβαλα  σε σειρά τις 2 πηγές τάσεις των 12v ,  δηλαδή το πλήν του ένός ζεύγους με το σύν του άλλου βραχυκλώνοντας με το κίτρινο καλωδιάκι και συνέδεσα τους ακροδέκτες του μοτέρ στις ελευθερες μπόρνες . Το μοτέρ δούλεψε,  γυρνούσε αλλά δεν είχε αρκετή ισχύ ,  που σφάλω;  
   Δεν είχα πολύμετρο μαζί να δω τι τάση μου δίνει ,  υποψιάζομαι ότι παίρνω 12v και γιαυτό υπολειτουργεί ?  Τι γίνεται;

----------


## vasilimertzani

εχω την υποψια οτι δεν εχει τρια διαφορετικα τυλιγματα για 3*12v αλλα ενα τυλιγμα με τρεις εξοδους.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα, καλή Χρονιά να έχουμε , 
>     Έχω αυτήν την γεννητρια βενζίνης  που βγάζει 3.5kw ισχύς ,  όπως φαίνεται στην φώτο βγάζει 3 ζεύγη από μπόρνες μαύρο - κόκκινο στα 12vdc . Έχοντας αυτό το μοτέρ από ελαιοραβδιστικό το οποίο λειτουργεί με 24vdc ,  σκέφτηκα και έβαλα  σε σειρά τις 2 πηγές τάσεις των 12v ,  δηλαδή το πλήν του ένός ζεύγους με το σύν του άλλου βραχυκλώνοντας με το κίτρινο καλωδιάκι και συνέδεσα τους ακροδέκτες του μοτέρ στις ελευθερες μπόρνες . Το μοτέρ δούλεψε,  γυρνούσε αλλά δεν είχε αρκετή ισχύ ,  που σφάλω;  
>    Δεν είχα πολύμετρο μαζί να δω τι τάση μου δίνει ,  υποψιάζομαι ότι παίρνω 12v και γιαυτό υπολειτουργεί ?  Τι γίνεται;


Βάλε ένα τροφοδοτικό με  Μ/Σ και ανόρθωση στα 220 volt της γεννήτριας για να πάρεις την τάση που χρειάζεσαι και μην ασχολείσαι με τα 12 βόλτ της γεννήτριας..

----------


## vasilimertzani

Δεν βλέπω να έχει έξοδο 220 αυτη

----------


## chipakos-original

Αν δεν έχει έξοδο 220v τότε για 3,5Kw πρέπει να βγάζει 291 Amper στα 12 volt, αυτό κι αν είναι απίθανο.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> Βάλε ένα τροφοδοτικό με  Μ/Σ και ανόρθωση στα 220 volt της γεννήτριας για να πάρεις την τάση που χρειάζεσαι και μην ασχολείσαι με τα 12 βόλτ της γεννήτριας..


Δηλαδή πώς ?  δώσε ένα λίνκ . Δημήτρη τα τροφοδοτικά πχ τον υπολογιστών δίνουν 3Α περίπου ενώ εδώ θελω τουλάχιστον 17Α καθώς επίσης θέλω έξοδο τάσης 24v .Εκτός αυτού αυτό θα κοστίζει αρκετά  συν υποθέτω ότι θα  είναι και βαρύ λόγω του μετασχηματιστή για να το κουβαλάω και αυτό στο χωράφι . Το ζητούμενο είναι να γίνόταν  προσαρμογή στις διαθέσιμες συσκευές μου. Βασίλη  μάλλον έχεις δίκιο ότι έχω ένα τυλιγμα για 3 εξόδους στα 12v ,  γιατί όταν άνοιξα το καπάκι το κόκκινο καλώδιο του + χωριζόταν( μοίραζε) στις 3 μπόρνες βέβαια θα ανεβάσω φωτο και θα μετρήσω τάση . Να σημειώσω η γεννητρια έχει  Μax output dc 60v και ασφαλίζει με 3 ασφάλειες των 20A

----------


## chipakos-original

Ναι βάρος θα έχει διότι χρειάζεσαι σχεδόν 500 Watt M/Σ Το κόστος δεν είναι υψηλό ούτε η τάση των 24βολτ είναι κάτι το δύσκολο.Το ραβδοσκοπικό ένα μοτέρ είναι, οπότε δεν χρειάζεσαι σταθεροποίηση ,πιστεύω με απλή ανόρθωση γίνεται η δουλειά.Λογικά το βάρος πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 3 ή 4 κιλά.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Δεν βλέπω να έχει έξοδο 220 αυτη


Στη φύλαγε για έκπληξη  :Smile: 

via Tapatalk

----------

vasilimertzani (04-01-18)

----------


## vasilimertzani

Πες μας τον τύπο της γεννήτριας. Με μια φωτό (και την 2η εκπληξη) δεν βγαίνει άκρη.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

mitsubishi ειναι η γεννητρια 6hp δεν καταλαβαίνω που είναι η έκπληξη που επιφύλασα, 700 ευρώ γεννήτρια και  θα έχει έξοδο μόνο 12vdc  ? Σήμερα μέτρησα με πολύμετρο κ μου βγάζει 14.6v γιαυτό υπολειτουργεί το ραβδιστικό των 24v ,  η ερώτηση μου είναι: αν η συνδεσμολογία που έκανα  είναι σωστή για να βγάλω 24v στην έξοδο και να κουμπώσω το μοτέρ ; ή δεν γίνεται λόγω σχεδιασμού της γεννήτριας που όπως λες από ένα τύλιγμα 3 έξοδοι ;

----------


## vasilimertzani

Που να δεις μερικοι που δινουν και καμποσα χιλιαρικα και δεν εχει καν εξοδο για 12v.
Δυστηχως εφαγα μιση ωρα να ψαχνω τον τυπο αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι.ψαξε να βρεις τον τυπο,MEcc alte spa ειναι η μαρκα

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

https://agrotikistegi.gr/προϊόν/γενν...-6-0hp-3-5kva/  Βασίλη αυτή είναι η γεννήτρια . Πάντως έτσι που τα συνδέω δηλαδή από 2 ζεύγη ,  βραχυκλώνω διαγώνια με ένα σύρμα συν πλήν και από την άλλη διαγώνιο παίρνω την τάση του ραβδιστικού μου καίγεται η μία ασφάλεια ,  τι να πω δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ,  θα πάρω τελικά ένα νέο ραβδιστικό στα 12v ,  ευχαριστώ τους συμμετάσχοντες.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δεν είναι 2 ζεύγη , που τα είδες 2 ζεύγη . Στο πράσινο καλώδιο τις μπόρνες τις έχει γεφυρωμένες , το ίδιο και στα κόκκινα (με την διαφορά ότι είναι 3 καλώδια χωριστά αφού πρώτα και αυτά έχουν γεφυρωθεί ). Επομένως με την δική σου "γέφυρα " του άλλαξες τα φώτα .
Μπορείς να μου πεις αν αυτό το ελαιοραβδιστικό (δεν είμαι του αντικειμένου) έχει για στάτη μαγνήτες? Και με ένα πάνελ ηλιακό μια χαρά θα κάνεις δουλειά . (Watt πόσα? )

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

200w ισχύ έχει και 800rpm δεν ξέρω αν έχει μόνιμους μαγνήτες στον στάτη πρέπει να το ανοίξω προφανώς, Πέτρο τι σημασία έχει αυτό ; με τα φωτοβολταικά μου ανοίγεις άλλα κανάλια ,  υποθέτω εννοείς φ/β στα 24v ελεγκτή φόρτισης ,  μπαταρία κτλ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν δεν έχει τύλιγμα στον στάτη και έχει μαγνήτες είναι ακόμη καλύτερα . Επειδή είχα 2 τέτοια μοτέρ (22V αλλά και 30V Polymotor Italiana) και για τον χαβαλέ τα είχα δοκιμάσει και σε ένα πάνελ 12V / 30W και παρόλο που τα τροφοδότησα από το πανελάκι που βγάζει μόνο 12V μου έκανε εντύπωση η σχετική δύναμη τους .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vJy8HQMlW4
είναι ίδιο με το παρακάτω (αλλά στο δικό μου λέει 22V / 5 amper / 75W / 800 rpm ) & (200V / 1,8 amper / 200Watt / 10.500 rpm).
https://www.okidoki.ee/item/polymoto...ootor/7070715/
σε καλύπτει στις στροφές και σχεδόν στα Watt (για τα 22V ) 
Από αυτήν την άποψη αν και το δικό σου μοτέρ είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο , μήπως ολόκληρη γεννήτρια 3,5Kw είναι όντως υπερβολή?



> εννοείς φ/β στα 24v ελεγκτή φόρτισης , μπαταρία κτλ


Ποια μπαταρία βρε? απευθείας !!! φουλ λιακάδα να έχει .



> δεν ξέρω αν έχει μόνιμους μαγνήτες στον στάτη πρέπει να το ανοίξω προφανώς,


Αν ενώσεις με ένα καλώδιο τις 2 επαφές με τα καρβουνάκια και περιστρέψεις χειροκίνητα το μοτέρ θα βαρύνει η περιστροφή αν έχει μαγνήτες , διαφορετικά όχι.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRAof2jL_Lw  :Lol:

----------


## vasilimertzani

> Αν δεν έχει τύλιγμα στον στάτη και έχει μαγνήτες είναι ακόμη καλύτερα . Επειδή είχα 2 τέτοια μοτέρ (22V αλλά και 30V Polymotor Italiana) και για τον χαβαλέ τα είχα δοκιμάσει και σε ένα πάνελ 12V / 30W και παρόλο που τα τροφοδότησα από το πανελάκι που βγάζει μόνο 12V μου έκανε εντύπωση η σχετική δύναμη τους .
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vJy8HQMlW4
> είναι ίδιο με το παρακάτω (αλλά στο δικό μου λέει 22V / 5 amper / 75W / 800 rpm ) & (200V / 1,8 amper / 200Watt / 10.500 rpm).
> https://www.okidoki.ee/item/polymoto...ootor/7070715/
> σε καλύπτει στις στροφές και σχεδόν στα Watt (για τα 22V ) 
> Από αυτήν την άποψη αν και το δικό σου μοτέρ είναι έτσι φτιαγμένο , μήπως ολόκληρη γεννήτρια 3,5Kw είναι όντως υπερβολή?
> 
> Ποια μπαταρία βρε? απευθείας !!! φουλ λιακάδα να έχει .
> 
> ...


εξακολουθω να μην βλεπω τον τυπο της γεννητριας.Ενδεχεται αν βγαλεις τις οριζοντιες γεφυρες και την κανεις καθετη(κατι σαν του αστερα τριγωνου τα λαμακια)να παρεις 24v(ή 6).

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στο μήνυμα #15 δεν αναφέρομαι στην γεννήτρια , αλλά στο μοτέρ ελαιοραβδιστικού . Και πως αλλιώς θα μπορούσε να δουλέψει χωρίς την γεννήτρια . (νομίζω μπερδέψατε την αναφορά μου , η έννοα ελαιοραβδιστικό με την έννοια γεννήτρια έχουν διαφορές ) .
Απλά λέω ότι η γεννήτρια ναι μεν είναι καλή αλλά υπερβολική . (βαριά στις μετακινήσεις / κόστος συντήρησης κτλ )

Από το λίγο που κατάλαβα για την γεννήτρια αυτή , έχει 2 μπρίζες για 220V και 3 μπόρνες (παράλληλα) που το κάθε ζεύγος δίνει 12V . Λογικά δεν μπορεί να γίνει όποια διαφορετική σύνδεση για να πάρεις 24V κτλ. Γιατί αν και φαινομενικά έχει 3 ζεύγη , αυτά τα ζεύγη "πηγάζουν¨" από μία ενιαία κεντρική σύνδεση που μόνο 12V (σε ένα ζεύγος ) βγαίνουν από το εσωτερικό της γεννήτριας (μέχρι 60Α ) .

----------


## JOUN

Σκεψου να βαλεις κατι τετοιο:https://www.ebay.com/itm/12V-TO-24V-...QAAOSwGzhaJnSr
Φαινεται καλη κατασκευη και ειναι αρκετα πανω απο τα 200W που θελεις οποτε θα εισαι ενταξει.
Επισης θα μπορουσες με μια (η δυο για περισσοτερη αυτονομια) μπαταριες αυτοκινητου να μην κουβαλας ολοκληρη γενητρια καθε φορα μαζι σου..

----------

Κυριακίδης (06-01-18)

----------


## chipakos-original

Υπάρχει άλλη μία επιλογή έτσι ώστε να ανεβάσεις την τάση των 12volt της γεννήτριας στα 24 με step-up https://www.ebay.com/itm/Waterproof-...4AAOSwyWZZQnFa
Κάποια στιγμή χρησιμοποίησα κάτι παρόμοι και δούλεψε τέλεια.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> εξακολουθω να μην βλεπω τον τυπο της γεννητριας.Ενδεχεται αν βγαλεις τις οριζοντιες γεφυρες και την κανεις καθετη(κατι σαν του αστερα τριγωνου τα λαμακια)να παρεις 24v(ή 6).


Βασίλη  Πως δηλαδή να ενώσω τα λαμάκια ,  το 2 με το 4 π.χ. ; τα άσπρα  εξαρτήματα είναι ρελεδάκια ; μην τα βραχυκυκλώσω κ κάψω το τύλιγμα της γεννητριας. Το ακριβές μοντέλο θα στο στείλω από την Τρίτη  έχω μια φωτογραφία αλλά δεν νομίζω να δεις καθαρά . Πέτρο ωραία ιδέα αυτή με φ/β πάνελ αλλά στην περίπτωση μου πρέπει να κουβαλάω το πάνελ μαζί στο χωράφι να διαλέγω μέρες με ηλιοφάνεια (χειμώνας)  ,  σκιάσεις από κλαδιά και δέντρα , και νομίζω ότι δεν θα μπορεί να δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά με φορτίο ,  ειδικά αν μαγκώνει ο αχινός(ραβδιστικό) ανάμεσα στα κλαδιά ,  Προσανατολίζομαι σε λύση που προτείναν τα παιδιά για converter dc-dc από 12 σε 24v από ebay

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο ωραία ιδέα αυτή με φ/β πάνελ αλλά στην περίπτωση μου πρέπει να κουβαλάω το πάνελ μαζί στο χωράφι


Το πάνελ ζυγίζει άντε 5 κιλά , η γεννήτρια πόσο?



> να διαλέγω μέρες με ηλιοφάνεια (χειμώνας)


Οι άλλοι ας πηγαίνουν με τις συννεφιές (εσύ πιο μάγκας από τους άλλους ) . :Lol: 



> σκιάσεις από κλαδιά και δέντρα


Ναι αλλά βλέπω χρησιμοποιούν και πολλά μέτρα μπαλαντέζες , ένα ξέφωτο δεν θα βρεθεί?



> και νομίζω ότι δεν θα μπορεί να δουλεύει ικανοποιητικά με φορτίο


Το συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ (polymotor italiana ) χρησιμοποιήθηκε σε παλιό πλυντήριο ρούχων (υπολόγισε μια δόση ρούχα βρεγμένα σε πλύση τι δύναμη απαιτείται και αν συγκρίνεται με μερικά κλαδάκια , βέβαια με την σχετική υποδιαίρεση τροχαλίας και ιμάντα ) .
Βέβαια η επιλογή είναι δική σου , καθώς η δική μου ιδέα δεν είναι απόλυτα σίγουρη αφού δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί στην πράξη και πιθανά να θέλει περισσότερα από ένα πάνελ μεγάλης ισχύος .

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Βασίλη τα στοιχεια και ο τυπος της γεννήτριας

----------


## vasilimertzani

Παναγιωτη αυτο το ΗΖ πρεπει να εχει τρια ταμπελακια.
-του κατασκευαστη (ψεκα)
-του κινητηρα (μισουσβησει)
-της γεννητριας(δεν θυμαμαι ποια σου ειχα πει η οποια δεν υπαρχει στο σιτε της)

τωρα ειδαι το προηγουμενο ποστ.αυτο το ασπρο ειναι οι κλεμες που βγαζουν τα τυλιγματα της γεννητριας.
το 1 και το 3 ειναι αυτα που πανε στο 12 vdc. 
το 5 ειναι το 220?
στο 3 εχει τρια κοκκινα καλωδια.Απο κατω?
στο λαμακι που παει το τρια απο τν αλλη πλευρα εχει καλωδιο?
τι καλωδια εχει το 1

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Τελικά πήρα αυτόν τον converter που μου προτείνατε από ebay(Κινέζο) απο 12v στα 24 v με 27 ευρώ και μου δουλεύει μια χαρά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο και γνώσεις που μοιραστηκατε.IMG_20180308_132722.jpg

----------

mikemtb73 (08-03-18)

----------

